# *&$# cats in my flowers!!!



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I spent all year cutting landscape timbers into a nice, neat border around my house, planted some shrubs and flowers, and now a @#&* cat is using it for a litter box!

I've read all sorts of homemade remedies people suggest to keep cats out, only to read later comments that say they don't really work. Anyone ever use anything to keep cats out of their gardens that worked? Short of using a pitbull, land mines, or an AK47?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You could try what I do to keep squirrels from digging and burying acorns in my plants. I cut metal screen fabric to fit the planters with small cutouts for the plant trunks. Works 100%. As soon as their claws hit the screen they are off to look for a better place. You could put a superficial layer of mulch or topsoil that would cover the metal but not be deep enough for cat monkey business.

There. Now help me figure out my mice dilemma!


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought a box trap. I trap em and animal control picks them up.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

when you finally get that cat to go home,, the squirrels and chipmunks will be in your planter, then you'll have to call your neighbor to borrow their cat. At least the cat is nice enough to cover their "droppings". :thumbup:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

great fertiliser...


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Automatic sprinkler system with sensor. :laughing:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I also have a remote controlled army tank that I leave on my deck when I am home. When the squirrels get busy trying to dig in my plants (futilely because of the wire screens) I sit in the kitchen, grab the remote and run the tank at them. It makes a lot of noise and has some flashing lights and really freaks them out. They usually bail out instantly sometimes making the leap to the tree branch about 8 feet away from the deck. Pretty amusing.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Hahaha that must be funny to watch. Very creative, and not inhumane. Love it.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

BB gun...... or an Airsoft.


----------



## tom_matthews (Jun 24, 2009)

how about a bear trap? Might be a little messy cleaning up the two halves of the cat...


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> Automatic sprinkler system with sensor. :laughing:


This actually handled it for me.

I have an indoor cat, but my neighbor has, like, 5 roaming around outside who always pooped in my mulch. Whenever I used to pull in my driveway I'd see them go running out of the shrubs.

Anyways, when I re-seeded my lawn, I put a 360 degree sprinkler on a timer and positioned it to hit my freshly-planted impatiens. For the first few days I'd see little black cats go sprinting every time the sprinkler came on. After a while, they stopped coming into my yard.


----------



## YFZBOB (Oct 5, 2010)

Squirrel Launcher... :laughing:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Squirrel Launcher is a riot! We have a deck, large windows for viewing and squirrels just like this! Can't wait to show this to our 14 year old son.

I doubt the squirrels get hurt; I've seen and heard them fall out of tall trees while I was deer hunting. The claybird squirrel launcher still has me laughing!


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I think squirrels can survive drops of like 36m or something like that, so yeah, they are probably more surprised then anything.


----------

